# Dickinson Bayou Hwy/3



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Well it was another cool morning down on the bayou. I have been working right off of dickinson bayou near hwy/3 so I decided to throw the rod in the car this morning to see if I could pick anything up during lunch and after work. My co-worker decided to join me at lunch. There was a slight incoming tide with schools of mullet holding close to the bank. We where tossing arties. I was using a 1/16oz. pony head with a TTF Trout Killer and my buddy was using a 1/8oz. with a Electric Blue/Chart. Stanley Wedge Tail. I was working the deep water while he was working the edge of the channel. 30 min. of fishing I had no takers while my buddy got hooked up on the flounder of his life and lost it at the bank. As soon as he hooked into it, it started stripping line like a red. Then he got it turned and started working the big girl in and right around the time he got her close she came up and spit the hook in his face.

So after work the tide was all the way in and the water looked good. There where tons of finger mullet now and mud boils. I decided to go heavier and tied on a 1/4oz. with a pearl/chart. BA I tossed it along the channel edge and was bumping it off the bottom. I noticed that the mullet around where my jig was about spooked and next thing I know I am hooked up with a nice 21 inch red. So I throw it in the opposite direction and work it the same way and I get a good thump and then my line starts moving. I set the hook and the fight was short lived as I pulled out a 17 inch flounder. The next few casts I get hits but cant get them to take it. Then I had a good thump and the line starts to move again so I set the hook nothing is fighting back so I figured I missed it then the lure gets out of the water and the plastic is cut almost in half. **** Blue Crab. So I switched to a Tx Red Shad BA. and fished for another 20 min and picked up 1 more flounder and another red. Fishing time was from 4-5 Pm after work and Lunch was 11:30Am-12Pm


----------

